# nxserver-freeedition config issue

## adibalaceanu

Helllo,

I have a big issue to install and work corectly nxserver. After instalation of nxserver-freeedition when i want to start the srever i received this message:

Gentoo .ssh # /usr/NX/bin/nxserver --status

NX> 595 ERROR: Detected an inconsistency in the NX server configuration.

NX> 595 ERROR: The exception id is: 2C51A6BC. To get detailed information about

NX> 595 ERROR: the error, search for the string: 2C51A6BC in the system log file

NX> 595 ERROR: (usually '/var/log/messages').

could you please someone help me to resolve this issue

thx

----------

## Dan

nx generally works "out of the box" you should not have to edit the config file to get it working "Generally Speaking" have you edited it?

have you looked at /var/log/messages as it suggests? you really need to provide more information in order for someone to help you.

did you start nxserver and nxsensor? 

```
rc-update add nxserver default && /etc/init.d/nxserver start
```

```
rc-update add nxsensor default && /etc/init.d/nxsensor start
```

----------

## adibalaceanu

Oct 28 17:03:56 Gentoo NXSERVER-3.2.0-7[10817]: ERROR: Exception id 768EBB82. Wrong configuration: key 'CommandNXSSH' specifying nxssh command has wrong value : command '/usr/NX/bin/nxssh' not found (NXNssUserManager::init)

Oct 28 17:03:57 Gentoo NXSERVER-3.2.0-7[10821]: ERROR: Exception id 901D0C7B. Wrong configuration: key 'CommandNXSSH' specifying nxssh command has wrong value : command '/usr/NX/bin/nxssh' not found (NXNssUserManager::init)

Oct 28 17:05:37 Gentoo NXSERVER-3.2.0-7[10844]: ERROR: Exception id AA6240D8. Wrong configuration: key 'CommandNXSSH' specifying nxssh command has wrong value : command '/usr/NX/bin/nxssh' not found (NXNssUserManager::init)

Oct 28 17:06:58 Gentoo NXSERVER-3.2.0-7[10849]: ERROR: Exception id 3C43A7FC. Wrong configuration: key 'CommandNXSSH' specifying nxssh command has wrong value : command '/usr/NX/bin/nxssh' not found (NXNssUserManager::init)

Oct 28 17:10:01 Gentoo cron[10853]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Oct 28 17:16:46 Gentoo NXSERVER-3.2.0-7[10913]: ERROR: Exception id 017453F5. Wrong configuration: key 'CommandNXSSH' specifying nxssh command has wrong value : command '/usr/NX/bin/nxssh' not found (NXNssUserManager::init)

Oct 28 17:16:47 Gentoo NXSERVER-3.2.0-7[10917]: ERROR: Exception id 2E0942D4. Wrong configuration: key 'CommandNXSSH' specifying nxssh command has wrong value : command '/usr/NX/bin/nxssh' not found (NXNssUserManager::init)

Oct 28 17:20:01 Gentoo cron[10924]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

----------

## adibalaceanu

if you have time we can discuss about this issue on yahooo messanger it's more easy directly

my id is adibalaceanu@yahoo.com

thx

----------

